# Must I make bochet?



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

Getting ready to make my first batch of mead. I got interested in it after having about 10 pounds of honey start fermenting on me. I put it in the refrigerator to stop/slow the process for the time being it has been in there for about 3 months. I've seen some suggestions on here about making bochet from honey that has already starting fermenting but seeing as this is my first go at making mead I'm a bit afraid of trying something of that difficulty. Must I make bochet with this honey or is it acceptable to just heat it to kill the wild yeast before adding my own and making a more simple mead?


----------



## maudbid (Jul 21, 2014)

A lot depends on how far the fermentation has progressed. Taste it and see if it is still palatable, no rancid or sour flavors. It should still be very sweet. Taste it again after mixing it with water to target SG.

If it has progressed a lot, and it still tastes fine you could let it proceed with the wild yeast.

Personally I wouldn't heat it, I would use potassium sulfate (Campden) to stop fermentation. Let it sit uncovered for a day for the sulfite to escape then pitch your yeast.


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

maudbid said:


> A lot depends on how far the fermentation has progressed. Taste it and see if it is still palatable, no rancid or sour flavors. It should still be very sweet. Taste it again after mixing it with water to target SG.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't heat it, I would use potassium sulfate (Campden) to stop fermentation. Let it sit uncovered for a day for the sulfite to escape then pitch your yeast.


So if the flavor is still good then brew as usual but if is off go with a bochet?


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

+1 with maudbid, if you'd eat it I'd go with it. I'd also go with the campen as I have some cyser suffering from an off flavor I attribute to wild yeast.


----------

